# Victoria arches, Manchester, March 2015



## Black (Mar 16, 2015)

The Victoria arches are a network of brick arches built in the retaining wall of the Irwell,
(Manchesters principal waterway) during 1838 they are about 100yds west of Mounts bank.
Originally used for steam packet cruises and business premises, these were abandoned earlier in the 20th century
during the 2nd world war they were converted for use as air raid shelters with the installation of blast walls capable of holding 1619.
The arches were bricked up too top of arch and the steps removed or filled in during the 1970s,
there were also public conveniences which had access via the arches and street these too are bricked up too top of arch or filled in.































public conveniences






air conditioning & safe


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 18, 2015)

Excellent stuff! Exploration at its finest! I've never seen loos in that style before. 
Fantastic stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## smiler (Mar 19, 2015)

Me neither X, it's gotta be in the running for Britain's Best Bog award, lovely post I enjoyed looking, Many Thanks.


----------



## krela (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice to see this place again, cheers black.


----------



## Megaman (Mar 19, 2015)

Thats a great place wow, thanks for sharing


----------

